# PMs disabled?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi guys,

Is my PM facility disabled or am I not looking in the right place? :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Messages are on the top row between Members and Garage.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Yes rich, by admin, due to some misuse on your behalf

Cheers

Paul


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> Yes rich, by admin, due to some misuse on your behalf
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul,

I suspected as much, but I haven't used the PM system for trafficking people to another place and was active in stopping it at said place.

Is there no way you can check what I did do?

Cheers Paul,

Rich


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi rich, I don't know the full details sorry, give this post some time to see if any admin can reply, if not I'll pm them to get in touch with you

Hope that helps?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> Hi rich, I don't know the full details sorry, give this post some time to see if any admin can reply, if not I'll pm them to get in touch with you
> 
> Hope that helps?


Yes that's great. Thanks Paul... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Rich

You really have got some nerve!

Your attitude, threads and outbursts towards this forum (and its members) over recent weeks (especially your so called 'leaving thread') have been nothing short of underhand, pathetic and childish. Even after recently throwing your toys out of your pram at your new venture, you are STILL trying to bring this forum down ("promote promote promote" - do you think we are blind?!?), yet you have the cheek to come on here pleading innocence. You knew full well why your PMs were disabled, but in true Rich style you had to have your attention fix and start a thread about it.

Given the amount of support and time given to you over the years (even when you were clearly in the wrong and on one of your 'public displays' of attention seeking!), your recent ongoings have been a kick in the teeth.

Being frank, your presence and contribution on the TTF are no longer welcomed, and I'd hoped you'd have had the self respect to stay away without the need for us to block your account, which even though we'd be fully entitled to do, we've not done.

Kevin


----------

